# Girls weekend mid Atlantic - advice?



## sueoz (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi - a group of women and girls from my family get together for a girls weekend every year. We are looking for someplace that is likely to have decent temperatures in May.  We need some outdoor activities, some fun shopping and a place to stay that has a good indoor pool area if possible. Right now we are looking for a location that is not too far from an airport as we are coming from different locations.  We aren't looking for luxury - just clean, decent amenities and near stuff to do for a variety of ages.

As this forum covers several states, I thought there might be some advice out there for me!  Thanks for any help.
Sue


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not an East Coast expert but Myrtle Beach is a lot of fun and is easy access. We stayed at Sheraton Broadway Plantation which is a mile from beach and has indoor pool. There are activities for all ages in the area.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2013)

Wyndham Shawnee Resort --- within 3 miles of I-80, just over the NJ/PA border.

Large indoor pool with hot tub area, a lot of do in the area, most units have F/P and washer/dryers, some have screened in porches .... lots of wild life. The resort has a karoke night with free wine -- very well attended -- but the staff can take their break and many do, to sing their favorites (a lot of wantabe actors). Plus, there is bingo another night ... 


Golfing is there, along with a Playhouse (live theater). 100+ outlet shopping mall, bunches of food, casinos (Mt Airy is a big one), folksy towns & villages, a couple of wineries with tastings ... it is the Poconos afterall==> a vacation destination for a good 100 years.


----------



## MaryH (Feb 16, 2013)

are you looking for ts or hotel?

If hotel I would suggest Atlanta...


----------



## ezrv (Feb 17, 2013)

take a look at Marriott's Fairway Villas. it is very close to Atlantic City, NJ. here is a link with more info: http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-fairway-villas/overview.shtml


----------



## stevio99 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, Atlantic city sounds the best for you.  Keep in mind in May at evening/nights it gets a bit nippy due to the sea breeze.

Theres two timeshares in AC, Wyndham Skyline and Bluegreen Atlantic Palace.

For partying, I guess I'd recommend Atlantic Palace, mostly because it has a much better pool area, is centrally located, and you can literally step onto the boardwalk.  The cheap drinks are at wild wild west in ballys, and you can hang out at the beach/beach bars during the day.  For night fun, club HQ at revel is a blast (grab a table at the outside smokers section if you get there early ie before 11), but you'll have to probably get a cab/jitney.  Club Arzu is across the street, but I honestly havent been there in 10 yrs.  

Definitely don't stay outside Atlantic city if your gonna be partying there. Keep in mind Atlantic City as a town doesnt stop serving.  You can go to bars at 5am and have drinks if you want 

You should be able to get the Atlantic Palace for cheap.  A 2 br goes for 35000 RCI points, and the going rate for RCI points is .07-.10 so your looking at around $300 plus exchange fee, so likely $500 for the whole week.  Depends on dates too, cuz may is at the crux of White (semi-prime)/Red(prime) season.  There's lots of availability, if you plan ahead.

If you give us exact dates, we can figure out if its white/red season, and go from there.

BTW, Spirit flies to atlantic city, so youll probably get cheap airfare (beware of bag restrictions though)


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll give you two other options that I think fit the bill completely.

Baltimore's Inner Harbor.  There are a bunch of nice hotels all around it and lots of other things to do and see including an Orioles game (maybe kidding, but really fun), Aquarium, historic sites, Fells Point, etc.  Airport is about 15 minutes away

Washington DC.  Can't go wrong with this.  Georgetown is great and tons of great food and sites.  Shopping in Tysons Corner is 20 minutes away.  Reagan National Airport is across the river, but right at a metro/subway stop.  You could try for the timeshare in old town Alexandria or even the one in National Harbor.


----------



## sueoz (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the great information.  Great stuff to look into.
Sue


----------



## NKN (Feb 18, 2013)

Several thoughts:

1) In northern NJ is the Marriott Park Ridge Hotel.  It has a spa and is reasonably close to NYC.  Rates are "reasonable" for a Marriott.  From eastern MASS, you could drive there in about 4 hours...just go through Danbury and then head into NY and then south into NJ.  Avoid city driving that way.  We go that way, frequently, and will be staying there on a return from a vacation trip in April.

2) Orlando is further afield, and warmer, but has a fantastic hotel/timeshare collection, along with high-end spas and shopping.

3) Charleston would be fun, has a lot of hotels, etc.

4) How about Newport RI ?


----------



## sueoz (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks!  We will do Orlando another year.  Part of our group lives there. Another is in San Diego and the rest from Maine and mass.  I had thought about both Baltimore and charleston. Any particular part of charleston you would recommend?  We really love it if we don't have to rent cars but will if we have to.  I was a little afraid that PA and NJ area might still be pretty cool in may.  We did Newport as it is near to a lot of us and had fun but it was chilly.

Anyhow - thanks for the ideas. I have a lot of research to do.
Sue


----------



## NKN (Feb 19, 2013)

In Charleston, without cars, you'd want to be right in the downtown area.  Marriott has at least five locations in Charleston and a Courtyard Charleston Historic District right near a central park area.   We are actually going to stay there one night while we are out on Edisto Island.  Charleston is such a "feminine" city, I think you would like it for a group party.


----------



## NKN (Feb 19, 2013)

Another thought...how abt Savannah or Nashville ?


----------



## jmurp62 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Nashville*

I am a native Bostonian who now lives in Nashville and I love it here. There is lots to do and it's not just Country! There is the http://www.bourbonstreetblues.com/  for some awesome blues.

There are plenty of historical sites including http://www.thehermitage.com/

The Wyndham Nashville, with both an indoor and outdoor pools is located across the street for the Grand Ole Opry and the Opryland Hotel, you could spend a day there and not see all the beauty. Close to that is Opry Mills, a giant mall. 

If I can be of any more assistance to a fellow Massachusetts group, feel free to Holla at me!!!!
Murf

GO BRUINS!!!!


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 19, 2013)

Another vote for Nashville!!

I have ALWAYS wanted to visit Nashville, we almost got there a couple years ago - but my husband ended up being too sick to enjoy it.  Stayed a couple days in Murfreesboro. Went to Billy Dean's house concerts (the biggest reason I was there at that time)  - but never made it into Nashville itself.  

Finally just this September we made it!!  My husband was so sure that I would be disappointed, only because I wanted it for so long - he thought it just couldnt be as good as I dreamed.  It was probably my best vacation ever   Wyndham Nashville was great, and the Opryland Hotel was truly unbelievable.  So much to do, much too little time!!   I have been ready to go back ever since.


----------



## jmurp62 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Come on down*

Laura,
Y'all come see us again. Be happy to have you!!
Murf


----------

